# Spotted star thistle



## Kimmiesue (Apr 26, 2020)

Is there any regimen to get rid of star thistle that does not involve the use of herbicides? I think it is a biannual. If we keep it mowed, will it eventually die out?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm going out on a limb here, thinking you might have what I call Knapweed. Here is some stuff from MSU on Knapweed:

http://www.misin.msu.edu/facts/detail/?project=misin&id=35&cname=Spotted+knapweed

Some other pics of Knapweed (post your pics if different to help identify)





  








Spotted Knapweed1




__
r82230


__
Apr 27, 2020











  








Spotted Knapweed2




__
r82230


__
Apr 27, 2020











  








Spotted Knapweed3




__
r82230


__
Apr 27, 2020








2-4d hammers Knapweed, but that does not seem to be an option that is usable in your case.

So, in my case Knapweed seems to grow extremely well in non-fertile (what I call 'mined') soil. So if you have Knapweed, I would do the following:


First item on list - get a soil test done. 
Second, get your fertility up to snuff (following soil test recommendations, then re-test).
Third, mow as often as necessary to not allow any flowers to go to seed), while depleting seed bank.
Fourth, inter-seed with desired species that you want to grow.
HTH

Larry


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mowing NEVER stops yellow star thistle. Till it,hoe it, or spray it. Even hoeing you need to be into the root. If the root is not cut I have seen it put up one head a 1/4 inch high. But considering how many seeds in one head they is enough for plant a acre.


----------

